# What Gecko would you choose?



## Rocket (Jan 25, 2007)

I know this thread is useless but im bored and it would be interesting to see what Geckos people would love to have that are not yet in captivity.

I have listed several geckos that are not yet kept in captivity. Only choose one and then we can see what all the different Gecko lovers would like to keep that they obviously cant as yet.

1. Giant tree Gecko (Pseudothecadactylus Australis)
2. Banded Knob Tailed Gecko (Nephrurus Wheeleri)
3. Midline Knob Tailed Gecko (Nephrurus Vertebralis)
4. Granite belt/ Border Thick Tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus Sphyrurus)
5. Chameleon Gecko (Carphodactylus Laevis)
6. Leaf Tailed Gecko (Saltuarius Wyberba)

Feel free to add any others but they must be Australian. I was gonna make a poll but I could'nt be stuffed.

Mine would have to be the Chameleon gecko.

Shawn


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 25, 2007)

chameleon gecko


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe you should ad a poll, but personally i would take either of the nephrurus sp or the underwoodisarus sp.

cheers


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 25, 2007)

Hypo milii for me!


----------



## Rocket (Jan 25, 2007)

Hypo Milii are already in Captivity Mr.Bredli


----------



## Kratos (Jan 25, 2007)

Either Nephrurus Wheeleri or Underwoodisaurus Sphyrurus for me


----------



## PremierPythons (Jan 25, 2007)

Wheeleri


----------



## DrNick (Jan 25, 2007)

Wheeleri


----------



## jordo (Jan 25, 2007)

Apparently Underwoodisaurus Sphyrurus are kept in captivity but haven't bred:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=39645


----------



## grimbeny (Jan 25, 2007)

Wheeleri


----------



## Twiggz (Jan 25, 2007)

wheeleri or chameleon


----------



## jordo (Jan 25, 2007)

Wheeleri will become more common in captivity soon:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=46858&highlight=Nephrurus+Wheeleri


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 25, 2007)

Rocket said:


> Hypo Milii are already in Captivity Mr.Bredli


 
Oops.. i didn't read the question properly - didn't see the not yet in captivity bit. I'd pick a hypo milii over all of those anyway.


----------



## Magpie (Jan 25, 2007)

vertebralis


----------



## ben1200 (Jan 25, 2007)

chameleon gecko
for me


----------



## Horsy (Jan 25, 2007)

Vertebralis


----------



## reptyle (Jan 25, 2007)

wheeleri for sure....wouldnt mind some N.sheai. they arent in captivity yet as everyone probably knows


----------



## Rocket (Jan 25, 2007)

But Jordo, what is your choice?


----------



## jordo (Jan 25, 2007)

Rocket said:


> But Jordo, what is your choice?



Well I prefer the ground dwellers and out of them vertebralis doesn't really appeal to me, so probably Sphyrurus or Wheeleri


----------



## Rocket (Jan 25, 2007)

Wheeleri is leading!

well obviously


----------



## Jakee (Jan 25, 2007)

Wheeleri


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 26, 2007)

Underwoodisaurus Sphyrurus


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 26, 2007)

Unless they are prolific as levis, I can't see wheeleri becoming widely available any time soon. 

Look at amyae... even with the huge amount of illegal wild collecting (massive founder population) there are not massive numbers being bred (not enough to cause a drop in price!).

-H


----------



## iceman (Jan 26, 2007)

leaf-tailed gecko


----------



## Rocket (Jan 26, 2007)

The first Wyberba vote! 

Mr.bredli, are you searching for U.Milii that are hypo? If so, I will PM you.


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 26, 2007)

Jeweled Gecko!


----------



## Rocket (Jan 26, 2007)

Strophurus Elderi are already in Captivity.


----------

